# Pompano Fly Recipes



## steelhead

For those that target pomps, what are your go to flies?? thanx


----------



## a

i like a pink and yellow squirrel tail clouser


----------



## FurBurger

+1 on pink clouser. Crazy Charlie, too. Small, heavy and deep should catch a few.


----------



## timeflies

That yellow/gold/red combos seems to get them fired up. Baz swears by the rocket in that color, but I am too lazy to tie a bunch of those. I just tie the standard clouser in yellow bucktail, gold eyes and red thread. I like the squirrel tail idea though. Or even a kip tail for shorter fibers.


----------



## steelhead

thanx for feedback gents. 

I'll have to try the gold dumb-bell eyes. I've used bead chain of various sizes in the past. I'll probably tie the flies using some of my Owner 90 degree hooks that I use for my pomp jigs.

I'm getting the itch to walk the beach again w/just the fly-rod and target pomps. And, anything else that happens to be in range.


----------



## timeflies

Saw a lot of redfish last week that were right up against the beach. Not sure what the weather did to them, but they were acting like april fish and not July fish. You might put a good day together walking.


----------



## SandbarFlies

This is my go-to


----------



## Bamajo

Really cool pattern!


----------



## wtbfishin

That does look like a good one SBF! U buy it or tie it? Does it have a name?


----------



## SandbarFlies

Thanks Bamajo and wtbfishin! I tie them and just call it the sand flea. Need to think of a better name. I like to fish it with 1/8 dumbbell eyes instead of the bead chain in the pic. Also, I bend the hook eye so that the fly swims and lands hook point up.


----------



## wtbfishin

Very nice Sand Flea indeed, you could sell that one, love to see a video tying it up, it don't look easy to me .


----------



## barefootin

Here is a nice easy one:
http://alquattrocchi.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/corbina-candy.pdf
Very nice tie SandbarFlies!


----------



## flyfisher

SandbarFlies said:


> This is my go-to


Great looking bug. I'll bet the Permit fisherman on here are thinking what I'm thinking.


----------



## SandbarFlies

I've never caught a permit, it's on the bucket list for sure!


----------



## steelhead

SandbarFlies said:


> This is my go-to


Damn nice fly ... I'm gonna have to try and copy it. 

A few weeks ago while walking the beach w/my spinning rod, I saw some pomps working pockets of grass chasing glass minnows. I think it might be worthwhile to have a few glass minnow flies as well.


----------



## wtbfishin

You are right about the minnows, I've caught Pompano on Gummy Minnows in the past :yes:.


----------



## timeflies

barefootin said:


> Here is a nice easy one:
> http://alquattrocchi.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/corbina-candy.pdf
> Very nice tie SandbarFlies!


Dis one gonna git bookmarked fo later yo. Thanks


----------



## tat

We always (almost) use a Clouser tied with artifical fibers like Supreme Hair or Steve Farrar's Blend. Mostly Olive/white or chartruese/white. Artifical fibers hold up well and the pomps seem to like these flies. We've tried other patterns: sand flees, shrimp and colors but haven't seen increased hook up rates.

Pomps seem to target minnows as much as sand flees or shrimp, so . . .

We usually use red dumbbell eyes & vary the thread: either red or chartruese - the chartruese thread seems to help if the water is off color.


----------



## ditz

This has been an interesting thread. ........I also really like the Sandbarfleas fly and there has been several great comments. :thumbsup:

I think I will save this thread in my favs


----------



## FurBurger

I'll be tossing heavy Seaducers all over the surf and Escambia bay.


----------



## SandbarFlies

No pompano today, the ladyfish would attack once the fly hit the water. Did find some schools of reds and pulled one out before the sun got too high. I'll be back at it tomorrow. Ate the sand flea pattern.


----------



## FurBurger

Awesome!


----------



## steelhead

SandbarFlies said:


> No pompano today, the ladyfish would attack once the fly hit the water. Did find some schools of reds and pulled one out before the sun got too high. I'll be back at it tomorrow. Ate the sand flea pattern.


very nice ....


----------



## wtbfishin

Oh yeah :thumbsup:! Good one, schools aye, I never see those guys in school close, always loners  I had a good chase out of one yesterday only to turn away, I suppose when he saw my excited face . Had to make do w/short winded lady fish the last two days.


----------



## Sarghah

heavy and deep should catch a few.


----------



## FreeDiver

When you guys are sinking these flies are you Still using a floating line? This is what I plan on spending most of my time on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditz

Yep. floating line...I hate sinking lines and only use one as a last resort. A sinker generally needs to be retrieved most of the way back before another cast. You can roll cast to get the line back to the surface which will allow shorter retrieve but Intermediates aren't too bad if you don't let them sink to deep.


----------



## FreeDiver

Thanks, one more week out here and I'll be walking those beaches everyday for 2weeks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

